# New Tricks?



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an 8 year old GSD named Keeli. I've been training her new tricks, when she was a pup we taught her the basics like sit, lay down, stay, come. But now that she is older I feel that she might be bored, I know that GSD's love to work and learn. So far I've taught her to spin in a circle and to cross in and out of my legs. I was running out of ideas of what to teach her, any ideas? I'd like a trick that wouldn't put too much pressure on her joints or cause her any pain. Thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Create different tricks by combining several tricks. Teach her to back then spin. Or cross through you legs backwards.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

One I wish my old dog did was "pick up your toys" .. maybe you could work on that! Teach her the names of different toys and have her bring them to you.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I've taught Lisl to know which toys I want her to bring me with some success.

She associates the name with the object. She doesn't always get it right so I repeat the command and ignore the incorrect toy she brings.

She knows her blue ball, Kong, tug rope, Mr. Mouse, and Mr. Piggy.


----------



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=185837328229937


----------



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

I taught her to play dead too but I forgot to mention it, I tried to teach her to shake hands with me but when I held the treat in my hand she would lick my hand and after awhile she still wouldn't paw at my hand, she would lay down and continue to lick my hand. I gave up on that trick. I tried to get her to walk backwards through my legs but she just stood there. I'm frustrated because I can't find anything on Google that she can do. Any more ideas?


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

I've taught Kenzie how to speak, which took a bit of time but works wonderfully -- a little too well because if I am slow on commands or don't give the treat so enough her default is to speak.

My sister's dog bows, which isn't too bad of one to teach either.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

How did you teach `play dead? ` I've always wanted a dog that knows that.
Thanks.


----------



## Viperml (Mar 24, 2013)

RiverDan said:


> How did you teach `play dead? ` I've always wanted a dog that knows that.
> Thanks.


Here you go. How to Teach Your Dog to Play Dead on Command: 8 Steps


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You can try teaching her to smile, or bare her teeth on command. 

You can teach it sitting in a chair with her in front of you or sitting on the floor in front of her. No movement needed, easy on the joints.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Viperml said:


> Here you go. How to Teach Your Dog to Play Dead on Command: 8 Steps


Thank you kindly. I've found Wiki how!!!!!


----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

I taught my GSD to shake by picking his paw up with my hand, give command "shake", and treat. After a little while of doing this, I would just touch his paw as if I'm going to pick it up, and wait for the tiniest shift in his weight to lift his paw even a little, and then treat. I continued to wait for him to lift his paw more and more each time, and then gradually aim for my hand. Eventually, he got it 

You could also teach heel... which we are working on, slowly. I'm using this method 



 which is fun, but lengthy when I don't have time every day to work on it. Not sure if this would be hard on your dog's joints or not?


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> You can try teaching her to smile, or bare her teeth on command.
> 
> You can teach it sitting in a chair with her in front of you or sitting on the floor in front of her. No movement needed, easy on the joints.


How do you teach it?


----------

